# First customer pics of Rolex 39mm Exp



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Vintage Rolex Forum: Got the new Explorer I today ;-))


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

TheDude said:


> Vintage Rolex Forum: Got the new Explorer I today ;-))


Undewhelmed!!


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

I do think the hands are too small. Aside from a slightly larger size and perhaps a Maxi type dial it doesn't look like much changed. The Rolex Crown on the clasp looks muddled and cheaply done. I think I prefer Bill's Vantage to that new Rolex version.
Just my opinion.
Rich


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

rmasso said:


> I do think the hands are too small. Aside from a slightly larger size and perhaps a Maxi type dial it doesn't look like much changed. The Rolex Crown on the clasp looks muddled and cheaply done. I think I prefer Bill's Vantage to that new Rolex version.
> Just my opinion.
> Rich


I agree. I like Bill's better. However, the bracelet on the new Exp is phenomenal. I like the proud crystal too - I'd like to see MkII produce taller crystals.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Bill can be proud of himself! His Vantage looks even better than the Rolex 39mm version. Apart from the prementioned hands, I don't like the 'blackened' hour markers.

I think I'll be wearing my Vantage tomorrow!

Menno


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Those 3,6,9 markers are actually polished steel. They look black if they aren't reflecting light. I also kind of wish Bill's watches had the "coarser" brushing marks, though I suppose this could be achieved easily enough.










The proud crystal










Bracelet!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

i wish for big hands as well


----------



## Gianna's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks good to me. Glad Rolex is upsizing their current line of ladies sized watches. LOL

Seriously though, I like it, but I agree that the hands should be a touch longer.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

Was the change really that necessary? People who don't want to own a 36mm watch typically don't feel THAT differently about a 39mm watch IMO.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

that's your opinion and you'd be wrong. the new Sub isn't that much bigger (other than the wider lugs and maxi-dial) than the old sub and it's been selling well for Rolex; i wouldn't expect any different for the new Exp1.

i don't like the lugs on the new Sub and would agree that the hands on the new Exp1 to be undersized - they need to be longer in length and the lume area needs to be lengthened so that they reach past the markers on the dial just like they did with the 36mm version.

personally, i was very interested in getting a new Exp1... that is, until the horrendous looking sample was unveiled at Basel at which it dashed my hopes and i wound up placing an order with Bill for a vantage.



Mattthefish said:


> Was the change really that necessary? People who don't want to own a 36mm watch typically don't feel THAT differently about a 39mm watch IMO.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Mattthefish said:


> Was the change really that necessary? People who don't want to own a 36mm watch typically don't feel THAT differently about a 39mm watch IMO.


Yeah, that kind of a size change is a big deal in Rolex circles. A Submariner is only 39-40mm.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Really not a fan overall. Just doenst do it for me. I do like Dudes comments though. Proud crystals are great! Would really love to see a sapphire done to look like the old plexi flat-tops. REALLY proud Not on this of course but a sub. Also, the grainier brush on the SS looks nice. The dial just looks cheap to me though.

Oh, and the SEL are looking great on it.

Oh, and I think I know why the crown on the clasp looks terrible. It still has the protective sticker on it. Notice there is a little still on the side of the flip-lock. Rolex would put something out THAT bad would they?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

66Cooper said:


> Oh, and I think I know why the crown on the clasp looks terrible. It still has the protective sticker on it. Notice there is a little still on the side of the flip-lock. Rolex would put something out THAT bad would they?


Good eye. Rolex puts protective stickers on every part, and that definitely appears to be a sticker. If you buy a new one, you end up finding ones you've missed days and weeks after you think you've found them all. :-!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

The hands DO look a tad small. Honestly, I think I prefer the Omega Railmaster to the new Explorer. I had a chance to buy a brand new Railmaster cheap when BB&B closed down. At the time I thought it was a bit big for what it was but in hindsight I wish I had grabbed it.


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

66Cooper said:


> Oh, and I think I know why the crown on the clasp looks terrible. It still has the protective sticker on it. Notice there is a little still on the side of the flip-lock. Rolex would put something out THAT bad would they?


Great Catch, after closer scrutiny, I think you are right about the sticker!
Rich


----------



## rOGERB (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 39mm Railmaster and must say the new Explorer makes me glad I do!!
R<|


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Dude. My preference would always be the vintage 1016 or Bill's Vantage. From the modern Rolex range there are only two that I like and they are the Deepsea and the new Sub with the maxi dial.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Izzy said:


> Thanks for sharing Dude. My preference would always be the vintage 1016 or Bill's Vantage. From the modern Rolex range there are only two that I like and they are the Deepsea and the new Sub with the maxi dial.


Yeah, "The Hulk" has turned out to be a very nice model. Getting a lot of good word of mouth.

"Green Gold" dial. I think the green gold is PVD on the dial, and depending on the angle, it can look almost black, or varying shades of metallic green.


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

I really like it.

I much prefer matte dials though.... Thats why I did this to my 5513 sub.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with those guys, the hands ARE anemic on the new Expl. And anemic hands and markers was what kept me from buying a Sub (black bezel) when I started down the watch mania path.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

AlejandrOmega said:


> I really like it.
> 
> I much prefer matte dials though.... Thats why I did this to my 5513 sub.


Alejandr that is a beauty :-!! Is that a NOS dial or a vintage one? Either way it is stunning.


----------



## bbqbrew (Dec 13, 2006)

I think a watch like this should have lume on all of the indices. This is supposed to be more toolish(no date should indicate toolishness) and less dressy. The size upgrade is nice. I was thinking these were 35mm even. That is too small for most these days.


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

I like it very much. |>


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Ditto on the hands~Doesn't do the watch justice, cheerS! ;-)


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the 36mm Explorer, but I gotta say I agree with many here and think that, frankly, the short hands are terrible. It's not just that they're too short; they also convey the notion that Rolex was just plain lazy or inattentive with this update and missed an important aspect of the redesign, and I'm surprised because I usually think Rolex is very deliberate. I do applaud the new bracelet and crystal. Does anyone know if those made it to the 36mm model?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> I really like the 36mm Explorer, but I gotta say I agree with many here and think that, frankly, the short hands are terrible. It's not just that they're too short; they also convey the notion that Rolex was just plain lazy or inattentive with this update and missed an important aspect of the redesign, and I'm surprised because I usually think Rolex is very deliberate. I do applaud the new bracelet and crystal. Does anyone know if those made it to the 36mm model?


36mm Exp is gone.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh cripes, I didn't know that. Well, here's to hoping that at some point Rolex puts hands of a proper length on the 39mm version.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 26, 2008)

My other favourite is the discontinued Bell & Ross Vintage 123. Which had the perfect Explorer dial and it is a good size watch (38mm) as well. Here are pictures of the two dials B&R created:


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. I love the look of the Explorer I, but when I tried a Sandoz Explorer homage I found that the 36mm size felt a little too small for me (your own mileage may vary, of course) and ended up flipping it.

I'd like to pick up a new 39mm Explorer I, but am still on the fence about the steel-only 3-6-9, and for my work really need to have a date window if possible. Also, frankly, I'm going to be in the doghouse if I pick up one of these at full price.

There's been some discussion about the MkII Vantage with it's 39mm size being a good deal for the price. Has anyone _*actually*_ compared these side by side-- the Vantage vs. the new Exp I 39mm versions? I'd be curious about any impressions. I know there's a lot of opinions based upon these photos, but would love to hear from someone who's handled both of these side by side.

I'm posting this in the Rolex forum as well, to get both perspectives.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

jc...i'm sure the Rolex is sweet....but I got kids to feed so I picked up the Vantage. The guys here told me not to pass one up and I'm glad I didn't. Exceptional build and the size is perfect.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

justsellbrgs said:


> jc...i'm sure the Rolex is sweet....but I got kids to feed so I picked up the Vantage. The guys here told me not to pass one up and I'm glad I didn't. Exceptional build and the size is perfect.


Just love that dial configuration on your vantage....is this one still available?


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

justsellbrgs said:


> jc...i'm sure the Rolex is sweet....but I got kids to feed so I picked up the Vantage. The guys here told me not to pass one up and I'm glad I didn't. Exceptional build and the size is perfect.


Ditto on the kids! I keep trying to feed them cardboard, but the wife insists on something more nutritious! ;-)

Doesn't look like the Vantage comes up too often on the sales forum here, which probably speaks to the high build quality of these. Seeing Bill's comments about how there's likely to be some price increases in January, looks like I'll have to pick one up directly from him or else start feeding kids cheaper food soon!


----------



## Vegard (Aug 10, 2009)

Tried it on and it looks great on the wrist, the hands feel a bit small at quick glances at the wrist. For me the biggest gripe is the price.at close to 4200£ here in Norway that is more than the sub was just a couple of years ago.The finish was extraordinary though 

-V


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Not a pic comparing the Vantage with the new Explorer, but there are reports from various parts of the world that the new Explorer is in the shops... 3700 GBP.


Menno


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

Laser engraved writing on chapter ring = HORRIBLE, on ALL MODELS. Welcome to uglyville.


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

justsellbrgs said:


> jc...i'm sure the Rolex is sweet....but I got kids to feed so I picked up the Vantage. The guys here told me not to pass one up and I'm glad I didn't. Exceptional build and the size is perfect.


Nice Nato John ;-)


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

johnchoe said:


> Ditto on the kids! I keep trying to feed them cardboard, but the wife insists on something more nutritious! ;-)
> 
> Doesn't look like the Vantage comes up too often on the sales forum here, which probably speaks to the high build quality of these. Seeing Bill's comments about how there's likely to be some price increases in January, looks like I'll have to pick one up directly from him or else start feeding kids cheaper food soon!


10 weeks for delivery last time I checked..... I was prepared to preorder based on photos of the Vantage Dietmar (Tetraflop) has posted, but then one hit the sale forum. Problem is like the Q10, Vantages don't last long.
Helpful Hint: when searching on Elite Deal Seeker search : MKII and also search: MK II

ps... John -- consider taking the kids door to door xmas caroling since 'tis the season. Might be able to raise enough money in donations for a new MKII if you are a decent singer...LOL


----------

